# Troy-Bilt TB70SS won't start



## Surber (Aug 20, 2009)

Bought this about 1 month ago, used it twice for less that an hour. Now won't start (won't fire). Appears that bulb is working ok. Pulled plug, was dry. Gas is fresh, w/ stabilizer additive (ethanol gas). Called company. Suggested I may have gas cap on too tight & flexed diaphram. Also said don't push bulb 10X, as instructions say (may flood it). Any suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Take it back, if you mess with it you will void the warranty. Have a good one. Geo


----------

